# Random Pix Thread



## SMBHooker

The site has been slow with the rivers high thought I would throw a few pics up I liked. Feel free to add any pix ya wanna share too . . .


*The Mighty Rock Bass*








[/URL]

*Dink Buster*









*
JAWS*










*Ninja Turtles*










*Making Wake*










*My 7 Yr Old*


----------



## FishermanMurph

Blue Heron nest I came across.


----------



## bgrapala

You like that carbonlite reel?? I'm looking at getting a new setup and keep looking at those in particular.


----------



## bgrapala

My 8 year old German Shepherd/sheltie mix wearing her favorite hat (okay, its my favorite hat)








My 4 year old future female Bassmaster (I have two sons that were there, yet were afraid to hold the fish this way)








Another shot of my daughter...the worm freak (yes that's a nightcrawler...her self-proclaimed "best friend")


----------



## dstiner86

Lol at the jaws pic...and that dog looked fake at first glance...would add a shot of a stump with near 20 turtles sunning themself..but won't load the photo :-/

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler

I have the same carbonlite reel....I find it interesting that you decided to pair it with a 35$ Rod (Which I understand that rod in a river atmosphere) I have the same rod paired with another reel. Make no mistake, Im not slamming you here but I see a very nice reel very near sand and grit which scares me in a "river" combo. 
I decided on the Shimano Caenan Reel on a Shimano Volteous (for abuse purposes). 
Most of my rods are for tournament largemouth bass fishing which means they never see the conditions that my river rod n reel combos do.

Hats off to you, if I weren't so chicken, I'd use the carbonlite rig that you employ!!
I have tremendous respect for you and your posts.... you are a true angler.

Great post and pics.... even though you stole my thunder for the post I was currently working when I noticed your post!

Great minds my friend, great minds!


----------



## kingofamberley




----------



## whodeynati

First trip out cattin, no fish but a beautiful sunset.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

Log of turtles or turles of log...







Fighting over a goldfish cracker

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler

kingofamberley said:


> WAITAMINUTE, that's not a Miata with Alpaca fleece seat covers!
> 
> What gives?


----------



## Captain Failboat

whats wrong with driving a Miata???


----------



## SMBHooker

co-angler said:


> I have the same carbonlite reel....I find it interesting that you decided to pair it with a 35$ Rod (Which I understand that rod in a river atmosphere) I have the same rod paired with another reel. Make no mistake, Im not slamming you here but I see a very nice reel very near sand and grit which scares me in a "river" combo.
> I decided on the Shimano Caenan Reel on a Shimano Volteous (for abuse purposes).
> Most of my rods are for tournament largemouth bass fishing which means they never see the conditions that my river rod n reel combos do.
> 
> Hats off to you, if I weren't so chicken, I'd use the carbonlite rig that you employ!!
> I have tremendous respect for you and your posts.... you are a true angler.
> 
> Great post and pics.... even though you stole my thunder for the post I was currently working when I noticed your post!
> 
> Great minds my friend, great minds!





bgrapala said:


> You like that carbonlite reel?? I'm looking at getting a new setup and keep looking at those in particular.


BG, I would highly recommend them, so much so I bought two of them. 

Co-Angler, didn't mean to take ur thunder  and thanks for the kind words. 

Back when I purchased the rod to go with the carbonlite reel I had broke two poles in a row and was lookin for something that would be functional and not break my heart if it got broke. I've got Pflueger Patriarch & St. Croixs and Lew's Tourny Pro & Fenwick Elite techs and Shimano Crucials and so on . . . all amazing combos n there own right. However for some reason I LOVE the carbonlite paired with the Lighting rod . . . a $50.00 rod for the record.  I pick that up much more often than you'd think over the other more $$$ combos I have. As for the sand, it is gently laid on there as to not attract sand and grit into the gears but I can tell you I've abused the fire out of this combo and it has lasted. The $50 rods of today are better built and designed better than most $100 rods of yesteryear. Don't think you need spend tons of dough to gain a functional and quality setup. That rod has landed more than a few river beasts. Plus as I stated I have a back up carbonlite that only goes with me on the yak and will probably never find its way to sun bathing on the sand. 

Bass pro makes some high quality BC reels for less money than other brands. The Carbonlite is a steal at full price. The second one I picked up at a ridiculously low price. Also, I think they are manufactured by Pflueger, which is my fav reel maker. My advice to any one lookin . . . get out and get you some. 







Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slyfly76

I decided to turn my deer mount into a zombie with the walking dead app, yup I'm bored.


----------



## GarrettMyers

LMR 5/15


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR

GarrettMyers said:


> LMR 5/15
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Friggin Beautiful Pic Garrett, thanks for sharing that one.


----------



## BornWithGills

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

A could lay back and watch this sunset at the end of everyday, even with it meaning I had to go live in that state up north... (taken 20 minutes south of Pere Marquette Lake up in MI)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Suicidal coho









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rogersmhw

This is a picture I took last year with my new camera at the time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thedudeabides

Great pics bornwithgills! Makes you feel you are right there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

BornWithGills said:


> View attachment 75130
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What r these??

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

One is a yellow I rockfish and the other is a tiger rockfish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

Dang bornwithgills those r some good catches! And beautiful pictures! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Thanks I worked in southeast Alaska for six years before moving to Cincinnati. Beautiful country and some amazing fishing.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BornWithGills

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler

Some days are about the destination, some are about the journey....








































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## BornWithGills

Damn CA look at that sky! Nice one


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish

One of my favorite spots on the river


----------



## Dandrews




----------



## Dandrews




----------



## Crawdude

Here are a couple random photos I have on my computer. I'm still trying to figure out the best way to upload photos when I'm not using the mobile app. Everyone's posting some great photos!


----------



## Lostleader

Some of the wife and the kid.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lostleader

Some of my favorite views

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rumble




----------



## SMBHooker

Heading out on the water


----------



## Crawdude

SMBHooker said:


> Heading out on the water


That looks like an event!


----------



## Crawdude

Went in for bass, came out with bluegill.


----------



## Crawdude

Needs no description.


----------



## olewhiskers




----------



## promag

Got some







Quaaaaaad start the reactor
promag


----------



## celtic11

My 2 year old Golden Retriever








Hawk in my backyard.









posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## celtic11

Oldstinkyguy, your eagle pic is incredible. We have a group of bald eagles around here that I saw quite a bit at the tail end of winter around the reservoirs. Just wish I had a better camera because I could never get a nice pic of them. Beautiful picture.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matulemj

oldstinkyguy said:


>


'Murica.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish

oldstinkyguy said:


>


Those are great! Frame worthy. The last one is breathtaking!


----------



## GarrettMyers

Awesome pics OSG! Great thread.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513




----------



## Hezzer

Just a few of my random photos.


----------



## fisherFL

My PB smallie 







Not a big one but he looked cool







I was fishing in 20 degree weather in January and was rewarded with this little saugeye


----------



## dstiner86

For all you tribe fans above is yesterdays winning run agianst the mariners ..not to bad for a cell phone cam.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rod Hawg

dstiner86 said:


> View attachment 75391
> 
> For all you tribe fans above is yesterdays winning run agianst the mariners ..not to bad for a cell phone cam.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Great pic. Go Tribe! Here's a few pics from the saltwater action earlier this year.


----------



## jamesbalog

Some pics of the hounds


----------



## jamesbalog

some fishin pics


----------



## GarrettMyers

LMR


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

My girlfriend said there was to be no fishing on our vacation down here in florida...and she wasn't to happy when she caught me playing this.."Sega Bass Champion Challenge" arcade game... but dude was the bite on!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A

Hezzer, WTF kind of fish sss in the last pic? Looked like a hog, seriously, not big like an actual bacon support system pig.

Heres a couple random ones for yall to see:








Dude, out'a my way, I gotta pee!























Mr. A


----------



## Hezzer

Mr. A said:


> Hezzer, WTF kind of fish sss in the last pic? Looked like a hog, seriously, not big like an actual bacon support system pig.
> 
> Heres a couple random ones for yall to see:
> 
> View attachment 76080
> 
> Dude, out'a my way, I gotta pee!
> View attachment 76081
> 
> View attachment 76083
> 
> View attachment 76084
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. A


That's what my buddy out in Iowa likes to call a bacon fish Mr. A!!!


----------



## Mr. A

Ok, after posting I had to look it up. Found it  you got me! LOL

Mr. A


----------



## yakfish

My little girl and a Mad river smallie (caught on one of my jig-spinner creations)










Some freshly painted jig heads


----------



## bucksfanbg

My little guy who wanted nothing to do with holding this fish....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbeetz

Fantastic color.


----------



## GarrettMyers

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## barbereugene

Hezzer said:


> Just a few of my random photos.


Is that a bacon flavored fish? Mmmmm bacon.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gabertooth

dstiner86 said:


> My girlfriend said there was to be no fishing on our vacation down here in florida...and she wasn't to happy when she caught me playing this.."Sega Bass Champion Challenge" arcade game... but dude was the bite on!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


dude... what kind of vacation to Florida doesn't have fishing involved??? I've been with my WIFE for 6 years and that would have ended in a meeting with a lawyer...


----------



## FishDoctor

GarrettMyers said:


> View attachment 75584
> 
> LMR
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's a sweet picture GM


----------



## FishDoctor

These are some random nature ones I've snapped

Rainbow









Beaver chew









Autumn on a river









LMR









Dogs playing in the LMR


----------



## FishDoctor

Some sky shots

Blue skies









Sunset on a river valley









Sun rays









Sunset









Sunset on the ocean


----------



## FishDoctor

Some critters:


Preying manti (mantises?) caught in the act









Scary spider









Big ol' gator


----------



## crazypoultry

Tackle-addict said:


> Needs no description.


This made me chuckle 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish

Bowfin I caught yesterday...my first!









And my PB smallie...a 22 inch river pig! Niagara River... also caught yesterday! She nailed one of my own hand made spinnerbaits.


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## kingofamberley

Just some historic things from the area


----------



## fallen513




----------



## midoh39

Here are some pics that I have so far out here in Cheyenne


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Sound asleep


----------



## dstiner86

MassillonBuckeye said:


> View attachment 76825
> 
> Sound asleep


Lol thats cute... looks like my old boxer mix I had, (rest his soul) a wonderful dog he was. ..he just had more white on him. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StillH2OBasser

Underwater shot


----------



## imalt

Fishing with baby

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Xim2coolx

A few hawg smallmouths for you guys caught the first week in may this year in a river in Michigan 




















Me and my brothers







Monster crappie 








Hope you all enjoy 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## inrll

This was taken with my cheapy camera in macro mode. The orange is just a reflection.


----------



## Matulemj

Xim2coolx said:


> View attachment 76949
> View attachment 76950
> View attachment 76951
> 
> A few hawg smallmouths for you guys caught the first week in may this year in a river in Michigan
> View attachment 76954
> View attachment 76955
> 
> View attachment 76956
> 
> Me and my brothers
> View attachment 76957
> 
> Monster crappie
> View attachment 76958
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You? ---> http://shar.es/wFlL7


----------



## Xim2coolx

Matulemj said:


> You? ---> http://shar.es/wFlL7


Hahahaha. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

All great pics guys. These aren't SW Ohio pics but enjoy


----------



## inrll

I've had an airbrush for years now and it was just sitting so I finally decided to try my hand at painting some hardbaits. After repainting most of my old ones I ordered some brand new blanks in square bill 1.5 and 2.5's and here's the outcome. They all have Gamakatsu EWG hooks, stainless split rings, and stainless steel oval split rings for the line ties.
Tennessee Shad








Blue-Green Crappie








Shiner








Sunfish


----------



## dstiner86

Dang inrll those look pretty darn good!! Love the sunfish that one looks awesome!



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Here's a few. Saw the Windstar in GA as well as the lizard


----------



## jmpmstr1998

A few more


----------



## jmpmstr1998

last few pics


----------



## 9Left

That yellow thing in the pick is my BACKPACK that i WAS standing next to!


----------



## FishDoctor

inrll said:


> I've had an airbrush for years now and it was just sitting so I finally decided to try my hand at painting some hardbaits. After repainting most of my old ones I ordered some brand new blanks in square bill 1.5 and 2.5's and here's the outcome. They all have Gamakatsu EWG hooks, stainless split rings, and stainless steel oval split rings for the line ties.
> Tennessee Shad


Those look great inrll!


----------



## Mr. A

Heres a few misc bass pics from this morning.....



























































Since this thread started I've decided to take "glamour" shots of pickles. As you see I only got one good one today.

Mr. A


----------



## dstiner86

Pickles sure did work it for ya mr. A...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker

Very cool: http://www.rsmas.miami.edu/outreach/underwater-photography/2013-winners/


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GarrettMyers

Smoke on the water
LMR 6/18

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bgrapala

Giving up spots should result in a banfraction


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

again, sound asleep:


----------



## spfldbassguy

My little boys first bass he reeled in. I hooked it on a jig and he did the rest til I unhooked for him.

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

Springfield Memorial Day Parade 2013

Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spfldbassguy

Man there's some good photos on here. Sent from my PantechP9060 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86

I personally have no true kids of my own but i have been a father figure to my girlfriends son (his has never been in his life) for going on almost three wonderful years now so for fathers day (or as we like to call it) dans day he made me this, and quite proudly I must say, and he can't wait to get a picture of me and him landing "a big one" for it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A

dstiner86 said:


> I personally have no true kids of my own but i have been a father figure to my girlfriends son (his has never been in his life) for going on almost three wonderful years now so for fathers day (or as we like to call it) dans day he made me this, and quite proudly I must say, and he can't wait to get a picture of me and him landing "a big one" for it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Dstiner, that boy had a great idea with the picture frame! And in my mind being a father is less about who donated and more about the actions of the man afterward, you appear to be doing things the right way. Tight lines to the both of you.

Mr. A


----------



## dstiner86

Mr. A said:


> Dstiner, that boy had a great idea with the picture frame! And in my mind being a father is less about who donated and more about the actions of the man afterward, you appear to be doing things the right way. Tight lines to the both of you.
> 
> Mr. A


Why thank you mr. A. That brought a smile to my face. And I agree he had a great idea now its just matter of time until me and him land a big one agian..hopefully this time there's someone around to take a picture of us lol 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Mr A. 
I could not say it any better. And for you Dstiner86. Congrats. DAD.

Anyone can be a father. It takes someone special to be a DAD.


----------



## Rumble




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## MassillonBuckeye

oldstinkyguy said:


>


Nom nom nom nom!


----------



## dstiner86

Rehashing a old thread here but hey I enjoyed all the cool random pics and its been well over a month now so there's got to be some new ones out there.. below are two I snapped today at the columbus zoos polar bear exhibit. Then the others was a near death experience with a trex.. the boy claims its fake but I believe its real, I mean it moved! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

